# Mining Noob



## mx62 (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi i recently earn an 6700xt
and i thought i can put it to good use
i have an pc that i use to see movies 
can i use it to mine? i still wanna use it to see movies
can i use windows to mine and switch off mine soft to see movies?
the pc its a b350 with an 3400g 8gb ddr 3200


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 28, 2021)

mx62 said:


> Hi i recently earn an 6700xt
> and i thought i can put it to good use
> i have an pc that i use to see movies
> can i use it to mine? i still wanna use it to see movies
> ...


Yes to all those questions, lookup nicehash, I use it, it's a piece of cake.


----------



## mx62 (Dec 28, 2021)

ty man
can you give me some clues 
best software?
what gpu to use rtx 2080 or 6700XT?
ty


----------



## xrobwx71 (Dec 28, 2021)

I used *Nicehash* for a bit. It's very easy. I used a couple of old GTX 1080's I had.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 28, 2021)

mx62 said:


> ty man
> can you give me some clues
> best software?
> what gpu to use rtx 2080 or 6700XT?
> ty


It automatically does it all and provides a wallet and exchange but I transfer it out personally, just sign up.


----------



## mx62 (Dec 28, 2021)

and the issue with pausing?
its possible right?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 28, 2021)

mx62 said:


> and the issue with pausing?
> its possible right?


Yes easy.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 28, 2021)

Just be mindful of your power consumption & electricity $ rates in your area vs. how much you're able to profit.


----------



## mx62 (Dec 28, 2021)

O.15€ kwh i think


----------



## merchja (Jan 5, 2022)

For computers that do other things I like Kryptex better than nicehash.  It just seems to be more stable and not get in the way as much - I forget it's running except for hearing computer fans doing their thing.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 5, 2022)

merchja said:


> For computers that do other things I like Kryptex better than nicehash.  It just seems to be more stable and not get in the way as much - I forget it's running except for hearing computer fans doing their thing.


First post and you use a referral link... lol.


----------



## mx62 (Jan 15, 2022)

update
mining 47mh/s @ 110w
using minerstat to mine ETH
trying to use morepowertool to decrease voltage
but every time i do and restart windows i lose amd drivers and minerstat cant mine
any thoughts?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2022)

mx62 said:


> update
> mining 47mh/s @ 110w
> using minerstat to mine ETH
> trying to use morepowertool do decrease voltage
> ...


Reinstall drivers


----------



## mx62 (Jan 15, 2022)

i did it 
used ddu twice
every time i push write, after reboot, i dont have drivers


----------

